# Chance for a really big deep drop trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys/Girls this Thursday's, 8/17, deep drop trip out of Hubbard's Marina has the potential of being really special. Two very experienced Captains, Captain Mark Hubbard, and Captain Bryon Holland, are super pumped up for this one.

For the first time ever we will be fishing a newly found deep water wreck that both Captains hold dearly in their back pocket. This special route promises a 'gulf slam' of big deep water grouper. 
The plan is to first hit the huge gags that have, with warmer water temperatures, moved to deep water. No wonder Captain Mark Hubbard is so excited. He knows what to expect:

Next up, deep drop grouper & more:



Captain Bryon is also all excited:

Ever see a long tail bass? You will:

How about huge kitty mitchell grouper? You will:

Ever see a barrel fish? You will:

Look at the color on that yellowedge grouper:

While trolling between these deep water grouper areas look out for tuna, wahoo, huge kings, and even billfish:

A huge blue marlin was hooked in Mid-June. Let's do it again!
When you are fishing 600+ feet no telling what you are going to see. 
Our # 1 targeted fish will be deep water grouper. The last time Captains Mark & Bryon fished a wreck they had never fished before it was The Trip of a Lifetime. This one will be too. I have battery back-ups for my cameras; they will be needed.
This deep drop adventure is scheduled to leave Hubbard's Marina 3:00 P.M. Thursday, 8/17, and return Sunday 6:00 A.M. The weather is calling for 0.1 - 0.3 seas. 
In order for the trip to go 4 more anglers must sign up. If you are able to go on only one trip this year, this is the one!
As most of you know, due to injuries, I have not been able to share our adventures with fellow anglers. My Doctor just released me. I want to go so bad I can taste it. Do me, and yourself, a really BIG favor. Let's go show the entire nation what Florida is all about. Bob H.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

How you feeling?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Much better, thank you! That was a terrible fall. i slipped and hit the hard deck full force. Took a Zanax jsu before. Will NEVER, I mean NEVER, do that again.


----------

